# Transom issue?



## Flyin&Fishin (May 25, 2012)

Just picked this boat up a couple weeks ago, but while troubleshooting an unrelated issue, I noticed this. Is this something I should be majorly concerned about? I'm a newbie to boats, so I'm looking for help. I've been told that some delamination in this spot is normal on older boats, but I want to make sure its safe before I run it again. You can't see it from the outside, only on the inside. I've taken it out 3 times since I got it, and obviously made it back with motor intact each time; 4 if you include the test run. I can "bounce" the motor, and the transom flexes slightly, but not very much. If I put some weight on the right side of the swim platform, which is just on the other side of the "crack," I can see the spot where it connects move a bit. BTW, it's a 1987 Chaparral Fisherman 198. Thanks in advance for any help/advice anyone can offer.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

To be honest it looks compromised behind that backer board. Your bilge is connected with wing nuts...


----------



## sonicfisherman (Apr 8, 2009)

Learned this lesson the hard way when i thought i got a great deal on the first boat i bought as a newbie owner. the metal plate you see i was told by more than one person is a temporary fix to get a little more life out of a weak transom.


----------



## Flyin&Fishin (May 25, 2012)

Yes, the bilge stopped working last time out, and that's the issue I was looking at. A wire had come disconnected, and I threw the wing nut on there to be sure that was the problem. Haven't had a chance to buy proper connectors yet.


----------



## Flyin&Fishin (May 25, 2012)

Sonic, does that mean I'm probably ok to use it for now, and plan on replacing the transom this winter?


----------



## sonicfisherman (Apr 8, 2009)

Hard to say. i would hate to tell you yes and something bad happen. i would try to find out how long its been on there. i can tell you i took the plate of mine and cut the skin off the entire transom was completly rotten. you can tap the transom around the plate and if it sounds hollow thats a good sign its rotten.


----------



## sonicfisherman (Apr 8, 2009)

I see your in milton you could take it to big mikes fiberglass in pace and they could give you a better answer.


----------



## Big Mikes Fiberglass (Sep 23, 2008)

*Transom*

I can look at for you, I have a shop in Harbor View Marina. Just give me a call , I will let you know what i think. There is no charge for me to look at it.

Thanks, Big Mike
850-206-4499
wwwbigmikesfiberglass.com


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I've never used big mike but have only heard good things about him.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> the metal plate you see i was told by more than one person is a temporary fix to get a little more life out of a weak transom.



aka Band-Aid fix.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

sonicfisherman said:


> Learned this lesson the hard way when i thought i got a great deal on the first boat i bought as a newbie owner. the metal plate you see i was told by more than one person is a temporary fix to get a little more life out of a weak transom.


 
That's exactly what this is..!! I know it's a bummer for you but you need to get this checked real soon.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

UNA29358 said:


> Sonic, does that mean I'm probably ok to use it for now, and plan on replacing the transom this winter?


If you do use it I would stay real close to land so you can beach it when it breaks open.


----------



## Flyin&Fishin (May 25, 2012)

Getting it checked out monday or Tuesday. Really hope it's ok to run since my dad and brother are coming down Wednesday to visit for a few days. I guess you never really stop paying for education.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Did you buy this from a dealer or private party....

They probably did not point it out did they??


----------



## Flyin&Fishin (May 25, 2012)

Private party, and they did not point it out. Had I known, I'd have walked immediately.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

I would say if the transom flex's any, its shot. The transom is supposed to be the strongest part of the boat. Had mine rebuilt about 4 years ago. Cost me around $1500 but it was done right by a professional. Solid as a rock now. Good luck.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

If its bad, you can repair it with Arjay Pourable Ceramic and a chainsaw. $130 for 5 gallons.


----------



## Flyin&Fishin (May 25, 2012)

Is that like Seacast, but less expensive?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Supposedly yes, I know guys on the Wellcraft forum use it for transoms to stringers.


----------

